# Reaktionszeit Pneumatikzylinder berechnen



## bernd81 (8 November 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe folgende Frage:
Wir haben einen Pneumatikzylinder (Festo DNG-125-100-PPV-A) wo sich vertikal von oben nach unten bewegt. Dieser dient als Niederhalter (Masse max. 3kg). Jetzt sind wir dabei den mindest Sicherheitsabstand zwischen Lichtvorhang und Gefahrenquelle (Niederhalter) zu berechnen. 
Ich habe bei der Firma Festo angerufen und der Berater meinte für unsere Verhältnisse rechnet er mit einen max. Stopweg 20mm. Nur wie komme ich jetzt auf die Reaktionszeit?
Gibt es da eine Formel? Im Katalog von dem Zylinder habe ich nichts gefunden. Das kommt ja sicher auch auf die Masse an wo dran hängt (max. 3kg)

Vielen Dank schon mal im vorraus.

Gruß Bernd


----------



## Tommi (8 November 2012)

Hm, die Reaktionszeit des Ventiles müsste es doch geben.
Aber bis er dann steht, ist glaube ich nicht so einfach zu
berechnen. Kommt ja auch ein bißchen auf die Schlauchlänge
an.
Kannst Du das nicht in etwa "augenscheinlich messen"?

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## bernd81 (9 November 2012)

Ich habe ja bei Festo angerufen und die meinten dann um eine genaue Aussage machen zu können müsste es simuliert werden. Die Simulation müssten wir von Festo machen lassen jedoch würde diese etwas kosten. 
Man bräuchte dann alle genauen Angaben wie Schlauchlänge, Schlauchdurchmesser, Masse, Betriebsdruck, usw...
Er meinte dann nur das wir mit so grob max. 20mm rechnen müssten.
Jetzt wollte ich hald wissen ob es da eine Formel gibt oder ob da jemand Erfahrungswerte hat.
Messen wird schwierig da die Anlage ja noch nicht fertig gebaut ist und wir gerade erst am Konstruieren sind und den Mindestabstand berechnen.

Gruß Bernd


----------



## Sinix (9 November 2012)

bernd81 schrieb:


> Man bräuchte dann alle genauen Angaben wie Schlauchlänge, Schlauchdurchmesser, Masse, Betriebsdruck, usw...



Für die Risikobeurteilung, um die es ja wahrscheinlich geht, müssten zumindest bei Auslieferung auch sämtliche Drosseln und Dämpfungen 
in einem definierten Zustand dokumentiert sein, oder gibts diese Parameter nicht?


----------



## bernd81 (9 November 2012)

Also soweit ich weiß sind keine Drosseln oder Dämpfungen verbaut der Zylinder wird über ein 5-1/2 Ventil angesteuert.


----------



## element. (23 November 2012)

Mäuseklavier schrieb:


> sämtliche Drosseln und Dämpfungen
> in einem definierten Zustand dokumentiert sein


Wie macht man das?? Die allermeisten Drosseln haben doch keine Skala.


----------



## Deltal (23 November 2012)

Ich fürchte auch das man alle Pneumatischen Bauteile, Drosseln, Druckminderer usw. als sicherheitsrelevant einstufen müsste. Also müsste man bei jeder Prüfung auch noch messen, ob der Stempel in 200ms oder 500ms zum Stillstand kommt.

Muss man sich das so wie eine "Presse" vorstellen, unten wird ein Teil eingelegt und von oben drückt dann der Zylinder auf das Teil?

Dann wäre ja auch die Frage, was passiert wenn das Ventil klemmt? Ein Schlauch löst sich? 

Zu beachten ist auch noch das die Lichtschranke und eventuelle Auswertetechnik auch noch, zum Teil erhebliche, Reaktionzeiten haben, die mit einbezogen werden müssen.


----------



## Safety (24 November 2012)

Hallo,
Du wirst um eine Nachlaufmessung nicht rum kommen. Wenn dann die Messungen ein o.k. ergibt dann kannst Du das alles dokumentieren. Es gibt Drosseln die man fixieren kann.
Und das hier die DIN EN ISO 13849-1 angewendet wird, ist denke ich klar, eine einfache FMEA hilft die Anforderungen der Kategorie und den DC  zu bewerten.


----------



## Blockmove (24 November 2012)

Mal eine Frage an die Experten hier:
Wäre hier eine zyklische Nachlaufkontrolle nicht der einfachere Weg?

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Safety (24 November 2012)

Hallo,
es geht hier ja um das erstmalige ermitteln und überprüfen der Nachlaufzeit, hier wird eine Nachlaufmessung unumgänglich sein. Verifizieren und validieren ist unerlässlich. Daraus resultiert der Sicherheitsabstand nach DIN EN ISO 13855. 
Ob eine Diagnose der Nachlaufzeit nötigt ist muss eine Risikobeurteilung ergeben, ein Fehler ist das auf keinen Fall. Macht man z.B. bei Pressen.


----------



## Blockmove (24 November 2012)

Safety schrieb:


> es geht hier ja um das erstmalige ermitteln und überprüfen der Nachlaufzeit, hier wird eine Nachlaufmessung unumgänglich sein. Verifizieren und validieren ist unerlässlich.



Soweit schon klar ... Nur es handelt sich hier ja um eine pneumatische Einrichtung.
Um die Geschwindigkeit sicher zu begrenzen, sind schon einige Elemente notwendig.
Fängt bei beim Druckregler der Wartungseinheit an und geht über die Drossel bzw. das Regelventil.
Dazu muß dann die Geschwindigkeit zyklisch geprüft werden. Ich würd mir hier gleich mit einem evtl. so wie so nötigen PNOZ multi und 2 INIs eine Nachlaufüberwachung bauen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## kpf (27 November 2012)

Pneumatische Presse (kann man zumindest so betrachten) --> EN 13736. Da steht alles zum Thema drin, bzw. verweist auf die einschlägigen Normen.
Die Nachlaufmessung kann man nicht selber basteln, sondern muss ein professionelles/kommerzielles/qualifiziertes Gerät benutzen, z.B. http://www.hhb.eu/ oder das ABB Smart (ex Jokab).


----------



## Safety (27 Dezember 2012)

Hallo kpf,
warum sollte man eine dauerhaft installierte Nachlaufüberwachung nicht herstellen können,
diese wird übrigens auch in Typ-C Normen für Mechanische Pressen EN 692 gefordert.
3.1.21
Nachlaufüberwachung
Einrichtung, welche ein Signal abgibt, das die Einleitung einer weiteren Maschinenauslösung verhindert, wenn der Nachlauf die vorgegebene Grenze überschreitet.
Ein Messgerät zum Überüberprüfen würde ich auch nicht selbst bauen.


----------



## Blockmove (27 Dezember 2012)

Safety schrieb:


> Nachlaufüberwachung
> Einrichtung, welche ein Signal abgibt, das die Einleitung einer weiteren Maschinenauslösung verhindert, wenn der Nachlauf die vorgegebene Grenze überschreitet.
> Ein Messgerät zum Überüberprüfen würde ich auch nicht selbst bauen.



Vielleicht seh ich es auch zu einfach, aber was ist an einer Nachlauf- / Bremswegüberwachung eines Pneumatik- oder Hydraulikzylinders kompliziert?

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## kpf (28 Dezember 2012)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo kpf,
> warum sollte man eine dauerhaft installierte Nachlaufüberwachung nicht herstellen können,
> diese wird übrigens auch in Typ-C Normen für Mechanische Pressen EN 692 gefordert.
> 3.1.21
> ...



Hallo Safety,
hab' ich gesagt, dass man das nicht kann? 
Ich meine aber, bei der original-Fragestellung würde eine Erst- und Wiederholungsmessung ausreichen, wie auch in der EN 13736 bzw. BG (weiß grad nicht) gefordert.
Dass in der EN692/EN693 was anderes steht, weiß ich, aber um Mechnaik/Hydraulik geht es hier ja nicht.

Das Selber-Basteln ist u.a auch eine Frage der Dokumentation der Messung, die genannten Geräte spucken ja auch ein Protokoll aus, das man ablegen kann. Eigene Aufzeichnungen sind dann doch weniger belastbar.

Grüße und noch einen guten Rutsch sowie ein gutes und erfolgreiches Neues Jahr!


----------

